
I've made a style to cleanup Booking.com - nuxdie
https://github.com/00d/declutter-booking.com
======
nuxdie
UPD: here's the proper url
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/00d/userstyle/master/declu...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/00d/userstyle/master/declutter-
booking-com.user.css)

